# 12 New B&N Classic eBooks - By Popular Demand... Readers' Choice Collection 9/10



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

12 more free B&N classics are now available (on 8/20). This week's featured collection is "Women Who Inspired Us".

You can download them at: http://www.bn.com/freelibrary

Have fun!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> For those who have iPads and have the Barnes & Noble reading app, they've posted new free classics. These are part of the B&N Classics series that are formatted, with introductions and footnotes, etc., and are easier (for me, at least) to read than the usually public domain free offerings.
> ................
> 
> Edited to add: they'll be adding new free classics each Friday until Sept. 14 (see www.bn.com/freelibrary). I just programmed my iPad calendar to prompt me every Friday to check for new BN Classics and had it repeat the event each Friday until Sept 14.
> ...


Excellent idea about programming the reminders! Thanks, BookishMom!​


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

See them here:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/ebooks/category.asp?PID=34519

You can still get previous offerings here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379001668/?cds2Pid=29168&linkid=1605633

Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've merged this with your previous post about the B&N freebies, BookishMom!  You can post to this thread each week if you want to continue to remind us about the free books.  (And I hope you do, I picked up a few more today.)

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried to thank you on the other thread and got an error.  

Anyway, thank you for posting these, I usually can't find the free books on the B&N site.  On the link for the original classics there are also other books and I picked up the Time Traveler's Wife, a book I have been wanting to read.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I just got a lot of free books.  I couldn't find a way to efficiently read a review and then download so I just downloaded the majority of them.  Thanks bookish mom. I also put a reminder in my ipad calendar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I tried to thank you on the other thread and got an error.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for posting these, I usually can't find the free books on the B&N site. On the link for the original classics there are also other books and I picked up the Time Traveler's Wife, a book I have been wanting to read.


I believe the Time Traveler's Wife is a short story that was published in a magazine, not the book? I downloaded it also....

EDIT: Just checked, the novel is by Audrey Niffenegger, the short story is by Scott William Carter

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I believe the Time Traveler's Wife is a short story that was published in a magazine, not the book? I downloaded it also....
> 
> EDIT: Just checked, the novel is by Audrey Niffenegger, the short story is by Scott William Carter
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I didn't know it was a short and a novel. Since it is the short, I might try reading it on my iPhone.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

You're very welcome, everyone! I'll try to keep posting reminders, but remember to program a reminder in your iPad calendar for next Friday, then hit the repeat button until Sept 14, just in case I forget.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

12 new B&N classics available this week. See them at:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/ebooks/category.asp?PID=34519

Enjoy!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I was going to get a free book but fount that I have to give my credit card information.  Why would I have to do this?


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

akagriff said:


> I was going to get a free book but fount that I have to give my credit card information. Why would I have to do this?


I think I had to give CC info when I set up my B&N account many moons ago, but I never have to input it when I download a free ebook. Are you setting up a new account? (You'd have to do that before downloading any ebooks, whether free or not.)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Disappointed... it appears that B&N is not available to customers in Australia.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

The new B&N free classics for this week have been posted at: http://www.bn.com/freelibrary

Enjoy!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what books were free the first three weeks?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We could, but we won't.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We could, but we won't.
> 
> 
> Betsy


You're mean! 

Pretty please


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> You can still get previous offerings here:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379001668/?cds2Pid=29168&linkid=1605633
> 
> Enjoy!


As far as I can tell, all the ones I've gotten are still available at the above link.

Betsy


----------



## Hair of the Dog (Jul 19, 2010)

akagriff said:


> I was going to get a free book but fount that I have to give my credit card information. Why would I have to do this?


The files employ Barnes & Noble's DRM scheme, the hash for which is based on the user's credit card number.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, that link has a bunch of the free books and the current free classics, but not the previous weeks of free classics.  I just wanted to see which ones I missed out on. Apparently the first week was kids classics.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

There are 12 new classics available today, but the links to download don't seem to be working. Hopefully it'll be fixed soon. The category this time is "Tearjerkers." You can find them at:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/freelibrary

Enjoy!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Heather,
Were you able somehow to go back and get those you missed?  I have not been able to do that.  If you have, can you post a link?  I think I have 7/23, 8/6 and 8/14 only.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

12 more free B&N classics are now available (on 8/20). This week's featured collection is "Women Who Inspired Us".

You can download them at: http://www.bn.com/freelibrary

Have fun!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

This week's (8-27) theme is After Dark... Tales to Read Under the Covers.

http://www.bn.com/freelibrary


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, here's the list of books so far:
http://www.bn.com/freelibrary

Week 1 (7/16): 
*Children's Classics*
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking Glass
Adventures of Tom Sawyer
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Call of the Wild & White Fang
Grimm's Fairy Tales
Little Women
Peter Pan 
Secret Garden
Tarzan of the Apes
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz
Treasure Island
Wind in the Willows

Week 2 (7/23):
*12 Great Books That Inspired 12 Great Movies*
Beowulf
Cyrano de Bergerac
Emma
Great Expectations
Ivanhoe
Pygmalion and Three Other Plays
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Last of the Mohicans
Phantom of the Opera
The Three Musketeers
War of the Worlds
Sense and Sensibility

Week 3 (7/30):
*12 Enduring Stories of Romance and Passion*
Age of Innocence
Anna Karenina
Jane Eyre
Les Liaisons Dangereuses
Mansfield Park
My Antonia
Northanger Abbey
Persuasion
Pride and Prejudice
Room with a View
Wives and Daughters
Wuthering Heights

Week 4 (8/6):
*Books that were Banned*
Babbitt - Sinclair Lewis
Candide - Voltaire
Lady Chatterley's Lover - D.H. Lawrence
Leaves of Grass - Walt Whitman
Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
Moll Flanders - Daniel Defoe
Sons and Lovers - D.H. Lawrence
Jungle - Upton Sinclair
Metamorphosis and Other Stories - Franz Kafka
The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne
Uncle Tom's Cabin - Harriet Beecher Stowe
Women in Love - D.H. Lawrence

Week 5 (8/13)
*Tearjerkers*
Maggie: A Girl of the Streets and Other Writings About New York 
Sentimental Education
Sister Carrie 
Wings of the Dove
Agnes Grey
The Life of Charlotte Bronte 
Beautiful and Damned 
Tess of the d'Urbervilles
Les Miserables (abridged) 
Collected Poems of Emily Dickinson 
This Side of Paradise
Ethan Frome & Selected Stories

Week 6 (8/20):
*Women Who Inspired Us*
Vanity Fair by William Makepeace Thackeray
Voyage Out by Virginia Woolf
Villette by Charlotte Bronte
Main Street by Sinclair Lewis
Night and Day by Virginia Woolf
O Pioneers! by Willa Cather
Portrait of a Lady by Henry James
Far From the Madding Crowd by Thomas Hardy
House of Mirth by Edith Wharton
Daisy Miller and Washington Square by Henry James
Nana by Emile Zola
Bleak House by Charles Dickens

Week 7 (8/27):
*After Dark: Tales to Read Under the Covers*
Woman in White by Wilkie Collins
Dracula by Bram Stoker
Essential Tales and Poems of Edgar Allan Poe 
The Inferno by Dante Alighieri
Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde and Other Stories by Robert Louis Stevenson
Heart of Darkness and Selected Short Fiction by Joseph Conrad
Metamorphosis and Other Stories by Franz Kafka
Time Machine and The Invisible Man by H. G. Wells
Legend of Sleepy Hollow and Other Writings by Washington Irving
Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne

Week 8 (9/3):
*Around the World in 5,792 Pages*
Arabian Nights by Anonymous 
Two Years Before the Mast by Richard Henry Dana Jr.
Gulliver's Travels by Jonathan Swift
The Jungle Books by Rudyard Kipling
King Solomon's Mines by H. Haggard
Fairy Tales by Hans Christian Andersen
Kim by Rudyard Kipling
Prince and the Pauper by Mark Twain
Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court by Mark Twain
Enchanted Castle and Five Children and It by Edith Nesbit 
Sailing Alone Around the World by Joshua Slocum
Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer

Week 9 (9/10):
*By Popular Demand... Readers' Choice Collection*
Aesop's Fables
Christmas Carol, The Chimes & The Cricket on the Hearth
The Complete Sherlock Holmes, Volume I 
The Complete Sherlock Holmes, Volume II
Count of Monte Cristo
Crime and Punishment
Iliad
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Man in the Iron Mask
Odyssey
Oliver Twist
Tale of Two Cities


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't forget, the promo ends on Tuesday, so get your books early this week.


----------

